# Millsite with Family



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In search of open water that we haven't fished for awhile, my troop and I decided that it was time for a visit to Millsite Reservoir. Our previous visits have always left us with slower fishing and too much wind, but the forecast called for partly cloudy skies and 70 degree temps. It sounded better than going back to the poor fishing at the spot I've been hitting lately.

After the pleasant drive through castle country, we arrived to blue skies and a calm breeze. Instead of paying the park fee or fishing the other access near the main road, we decided to try fishing the north dam access. It isn't a long road, but it's got some really rough spots on it. It was nice to put the Rodeo in 4WD again.




























Such a cool place. That water is gorgeous.

The fishing was slower than we'd hoped for, but I eventually found something that was hungry. It took a minnow that I was slowly bringing in and when I set the hook, I didn't expect the ride I was in for.

I'm having a hard time remember more than a couple fish of any size that fought harder than this one. It let me get it close enough to see that it wasn't even very large, but any effort I made to bring it in was useless for at least 5 minutes, I'm thinking about 8. No kidding!

My family was getting annoyed with me for not showing them the fish, but didn't realize that I just couldn't get it in. Crazy!










An 18.5" cutthroat had me stalemated for longer than any other fish I've ever brought to hand. Even my 28" pike came in faster than this. Even the wipers I've caught!

Anyhow, I was amazed at the stamina this fish had and swore it must have had some of that Sheen brand "Tiger's Blood" in it. Unreal.

We fished on and I missed another one when I tried to hand the rod over to my boy, so he could fight it in. Other than that, no other bites came for any of us and then the wind starting blowing.










We weren't finished trying for the day, but it seemed like a good time to take a drive up the canyon and have a little picnic.










After lunch, we tried the free access by the main road. In the past, that shoreline has proven to be better in the wind.



















The view is also pretty nice from there.



















The fishing was also slow on that side of the lake, but after awhile, I had something hooked and handed the rod over to James.










He brought in a 14 inch rainbow and I accidentally dropped it back in the water after he told me he wanted to keep it. That didn't go so well and I felt bad, so I tried to find another one for him to fight with. A few minutes later, he had another chance.










It was a bit smaller, but he insisted on keeping it, so that's what we did. He was happy again though, and that's all I cared about.

After hurling every type of lure in my box, I finally connected with another cutthroat. This one fought like a typical cutthroat. Just under 17 inches.










It was a really great day to get out and see the sights that I love. Back when I was 18, I worked for a little while as an Airborne Express driver and I had the Price route. The area always tugs at me whenever I'm near or even thinking of it. I love it out there. My wife really likes it too. Always good to go back through there.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your day with us LOAH. It sounds like that cutt put up a good fight! A silver Jakes has always been a go to lure for me if nothing else is working. They seem to always come through and especially for cutthroat.

I've never been to Millsite, but think about it sometimes. It looks like the level might be down some what?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've never seen it totally full. Not to worry though. It's pretty deep and over 100 feet when full. It never really gets too low.

I was hoping to catch some tigers or splake, but they didn't show up this time. I'm pretty sure that first cutt was wild from the creek. I doubt it got that big since they stocked them in '09. It certainly fought harder than its buddy.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Par usual - great report with great pics! Thanks LOAH!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds about like our millsite trip 2 years ago we camped there in the campground for a few days and the only fish we ever caught was at night but they never really would fight back for us like that did for you sounds like a great trip though


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I almost went there on Saturday too. But somethings came up . Thanks for the report, i really wanna make it up there soon.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice report, that water looks really clear. I hope to make it down there this summer.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

lol...i saw you when you first arrived loah. i was in a fishcat 4 tube getting blown around. we left shortly after you arrived. glad you had a decent day. i decided to put the tube up and go look for turkeys


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, you had a buddy with you, right? Yeah, that was after we'd already fished the dam.


:lol: 

Admit it. You want a hat like mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That is great. I actually would prefer a paddy hat. They'd match my nunchucks, hehe.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great trip thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like you get out a lot. Cool pics and report.


----------

